# headlight switch w/fog switch



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i need to find a headlight switch with the foglight switch anyone know where to get a used one or cheap one,i cant find a single one on the net-help and does anyone know how much they are at nissan?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

try versaspeed.com.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan switch MSRP is $88; you can pick one up at AAA Nissan Parts for $63.


----------

